# People giving away hedgehogs lately



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Something I've noticed lately that just burns my ....

Well anyways. I've been browsing kijiji, looking for used hedgehog cages, of any kind, and I'm seeing so many people who are getting rid of their hedgehogs. Some I don't think too much of like "giving away hedgehog because owner passed" or "expectantly moving somewhere and cant take with me" but as I browse through I see SO many people are giving up their hedgehogs because they just don't like their temperament, or they just plain don't know how to take care of them.

Half of the hedgies I see on those adds are obese, and they have tattered ears and then they show pictures of their cages which are just so small and inappropriate for a hedgehog, from the size to the wheel, even the bedding they use and the food they feed them.

I am seriously considering adopting instead of purchasing one from a breeder. Even though I'm days away from paying the minimum balance, I think I might just talk to the breeder and cancel. I'm going to browse kijiji some more, see what i can do to help one of these little guys.

Another thing though, the prices for them, OMG! 200 dollars for a three year old hedgehog, who looks from the pictures to be extremely unhealthy and obese. I really hope all these hedgehogs find good homes and don't end up somewhere horrible, or thrown outside.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww, the poor babies.  I hate it when people don't look more into what's to be expected with an animal, then try to get all their money back and dump the animal that they've neglected. It would be absolutely wonderful if you took in one of these little ones and gave them the home you deserve! I wish I was in a position to help a hedgehog in need of rescue, there's always some that need an angel.


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

I am noticing a lot of that in the Vancouver area as well. I don't even want to look at the adverts anymore b/c it makes me want to adopt all of them and just can't do it.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

These situations upset me so badly. 

My friend called me a few days ago because apparently she went to Petco and fell in love with a ferret a week or so ago... and then she realized that ferrets smell and she doesn't want to deal with it. So she wanted to know if I was interested in taking it and she would only charge me $100. :roll: 

Seriously? Do your research. I've never even owned a ferret and I know that their cages get stinky fast.

The hedgehog situation is sad. They are so very misunderstood and ignorant people buying them from pet stores and trying to dump them off on someone else and get their money back at the same time just make it worse.  I have basically decided that any hogs I get in the future will be the ones that are in rescue situations. It makes me sick to think of all the hogs out there stuck in tiny aquariums with mesh wheels and owners who are too "busy" or afraid to interact with them.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

@Hanhan, tell your friend to take it back! I wor at a Petco and they have a pretty good return policy. I would hate to see it neglected because of a stinky situation!!!


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

A friend made me aware that one of her family memebers had purchased a hedgie for her and her boyfriend, but after a few weeks they already want to return the little guy.

People think such "pocket pets" are so cute, and they are advertised as low maintenance and quiet by pet stores.. The perfect little animal. But these animals and others like them are relatively new to pet stores, they require ALOT of elements of care. The reason my friends sited was "they arent very interactive. they just sleep". Well they should have read a little about the animals to know they are nocturnal , they are loners , they are not going to come out and greet you like a dog when you get home. They are most active when most people sleep. 

This is why I bought my Chloe. I am a night owl , I work nights, I stay up till 4am on my days off. She is quiet during the day when I am sleeping after shift. Perfect for me! I researched for 4 months before I purchased her and I am on this website and others constantly looking up information .. Its sad how these little creatures and many others are just misunderstood and therefore mis treated


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

So Sad. Sherlock was a rescue like that. Well, not exactly. It was clear that his old owners didn't mistreat him and he had a good cage and wheel and they seemed to be fond of him... but basically they didn't want to keep him because he was "boring." I look back on that and think... seriously? Are we talking about the same hedgehog here? He' the least boring animal, he's curious and adventurous and funny... but I think they just never took the time to get to know him. He slept all day and that wasn't "fun" enough for them.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I would definitely encourage adoption!  I was in a similar situation before I got my hedgie. I had been looking into reputable breeders when I read a post on this forum about tons of hedgehogs being posted on Kijiji/Ebay Classifieds. I did a quick search and immediately found Felix being advertised by a girl who said she just didn't have the time for him. 

Throughout the whole process of contacting the girl, picking up Felix, and bringing him home, it was really, REALLY hard for me not to chew the girl out for giving him such bad care. I can understand that sometimes things in life come up that suck up all of your time, and at least she was doing the right thing by realizing that she wasn't giving him enough attention and deciding to find him a new home. At the same time, there's really no excuse for keeping the poor little guy in a dirty cage with gross newspaper bedding and nothing but some food (food that was absolutely HORRIBLE for him too) and an igloo. :roll: 

That was my rant for the day. Honestly though, if you feel that you're up to the challenge of taking in a rescue hedgie, you should absolutely do it.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm debating it, I honestly feel horrible for those hedgehogs, and I want to save them all but I can't. I also worry that I'm not experienced enough.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

GoldenEyes said:


> I'm debating it, I honestly feel horrible for those hedgehogs, and I want to save them all but I can't. I also worry that I'm not experienced enough.


If it makes you feel any better, my rescue hedgie Felix is my first hedgehog. So far I haven't had any huge problems (knock on wood). Bringing him home and getting into a routine went pretty smoothly, mostly thanks to all the amazing people on this website who are patient with answering newbie questions.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm a first timer too that adopted a rehome hedgie in July...after many mths of research and lurking here  

it took some time for her to bond with me and she is still an ass sometimes lol but it has been a good experience all around.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I haven't seen ads in my city giving hedgehogs away but I have seen a few lately selling them fairly cheap with the reason being having no time for them. I don't get it,,,they had time in the beginning and I assume just lost interest. I have had a few rescues come to me for that reason, I am a rescue station now but have taken hedgehogs in over the yrs


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Heavenly Hedgehogs said:


> I haven't seen ads in my city giving hedgehogs away but I have seen a few lately selling them fairly cheap with the reason being having no time for them. I don't get it,,,they had time in the beginning and I assume just lost interest. I have had a few rescues come to me for that reason, I am a rescue station now but have taken hedgehogs in over the yrs


I agree that most probably just lose interest. When I went to pick up Felix from his previous owner, the girl had TONS of pets in her apartment. (Felix, a cat, and a bunch of reptiles.) She asked me if I knew anyone interested in buying some turtles. I was like "Ok, SERIOUSLY?! :shock:". She definitely struck me as the type of person to buy animals on a whim and completely lose interest in them a few months later. :roll:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I find that ALL the time too many people are looking for homes for too many little creatures. 

Ethically I don't understand, as when an animal comes into my life it is another family member, I know they depend on me and I will do for them whatever is needed to ensure they are happy and healthy. 

All of my furry/reptilian family are from others who passed them along into my care. .... :|


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I placed an add on kijiji months ago for anyone wanting to know more information on hedgies before selling them or buying them. I listed a few sites where they could collect info as well a few people emailed me asking for just some general information. 

I am still in contact with one or 2 of them.. so I hope this in some way helpped. I suggest people place the same free adds in their areas . You never know it may help even on hedgie and thats worth it


----------



## OpalRaven7 (Nov 9, 2010)

In my area I have been seeing a lot of adds on craigslist for wanting to adopt hedgehogs for free. They are like "want a hedgehog, must be free" which I think is absolutely ridiculus. I mean, yes hedgehogs can be pricey, but they are just looking for a cool pet for free that they are more than likely just going to leave in a cage, feed cheap cat food and claim "Oh I have a hedgehog, how cool is that!" I even saw one add that said " I want a hedgehog for free or very cheap, MUST come with cage, food, bedding and all thing required to keep it" And they seriously think that that is going to happen, some people are just delusional. PEOPLE, DO THE RESEARCH AND MAKE THE COMMITMENT! I mean come on, people are just getting crazy these days.


----------

